# Reference Material



## mikeh19d (Aug 31, 2012)

I plan on building a couple of different size med kits and I’m wondering if someone can tell me where I can get some reference material on what each kit should contain… i.e. IFAK will need… a larger team or “squad” kit would contain this… I would like to have a couple of loadout boxes with supplies I can use for refilling smaller kits or use in a major disaster if needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mikeh19d said:


> I plan on building a couple of different size med kits and I'm wondering if someone can tell me where I can get some reference material on what each kit should contain&#8230; i.e. IFAK will need&#8230; a larger team or "squad" kit would contain this&#8230; I would like to have a couple of loadout boxes with supplies I can use for refilling smaller kits or use in a major disaster if needed.
> 
> Thanks.


See my bugout bag section on the Molle II med kit http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/bunkerbobs-5.html
it might help

BB


----------



## mikeh19d (Aug 31, 2012)

So can you give me a ballpark of the cost of building your bag?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mikeh19d said:


> So can you give me a ballpark of the cost of building your bag?


 It took me a while to accumulate all of the materials, I'm just guessing about $400 not including the cost of the bag itself. This does not include the cost of the prescription meds, epipen etc. either.

BB


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mikeh19d said:


> I plan on building a couple of different size med kits and I'm wondering if someone can tell me where I can get some reference material on what each kit should contain&#8230; i.e. IFAK will need&#8230; a larger team or "squad" kit would contain this&#8230; I would like to have a couple of loadout boxes with supplies I can use for refilling smaller kits or use in a major disaster if needed.
> 
> Thanks.


The first thing I would put into each kit is a first-aid reference manual. I personally have several different manuals from the basic-first-aid books to advanced first-aid, industrial first-aid, wilderness first-aid and I have an electronic EMT-based first-aid book as well that resides on my PalmPilot (and yes, I still use my PalmPilot daily).

After getting and reading the books and getting certified (for your own knowledge), then build your kits. Take reference from the many SAR (Search And Rescue) websites on what makes a good 72hr kit, first-aid wise.

Beyond the basic tensor bandages and cut-control, make sure that you have duct-tape, plastic bags, ziploc bags, saran-wrap, thread/string/rope, splints and a way to make splints on the side of the road, ways to immobilize someone who is very hurt (broken back, neck, etc) and ways of distance communications (CB-radio, Ham-radio, color flares) ...

The best kit that you can build will only be limited by your skills and knowledge ... build both of those up with the right kinds of courses (in person and online) and you will be golden.

:goodluck:


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I have an electronic EMT-based first-aid book as well that resides on my PalmPilot (and yes, I still use my PalmPilot daily).


Just wondering which one you have, I used to write some Palm Pilot medical applications many many many moons ago. I would offer to send you copies, but I no longer have access to the keygen software!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

JimMadsen said:


> Just wondering which one you have, I used to write some Palm Pilot medical applications many many many moons ago. I would offer to send you copies, but I no longer have access to the keygen software!


"Of course, NATO's Emergency War Surgery and first aid reference books are a must to complete the kit. Also a very good manual on Intravenous infusions and related tasks is available here for download"
http://freeinfosociety.com/media.php?id=4429
I used this reference in my article on the kit

BB


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Another good one to read would be:

http://www.amazon.com/PHTLS-Trauma-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1346794611&sr=8-4&keywords=phtls

and

http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Chemi...ords=weapons+of+mass+destruction+medical+book

I have not read the Terrorism book, I have one similar in a box someplace. I will try and dig it out and get the title.

Bunker Bob, I will have to take a look at that one


----------

